# My thanks...



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Just wanted to thank those who tried to get my bucket to go back to Cincinnati with me. Alas, an effort in vain, but greatly appreciated.

-Russ :???:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought it was odd the first time you left you had the bucket in your hand but no jacket. The second time you left you had the jacket but no bucket!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> I thought it was odd the first time you left you had the bucket in your hand but no jacket. The second time you left you had the jacket but no bucket!


I think my head was in the bucket.


----------

